# Let's see all your hamsters



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm really interested in seeing everyone's hamsters and knowing how everybody felt owning there hamster. Bubbles now has a nickname he's called spider ham lol. Please excuse the picture he kept moving


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

A slightly better picture of him. Please note there's alot of tissue covering that wood shavings now as I found out it's no good for hamsters and just waiting on his new bedding which is coming Monday can't wait


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> A slightly better picture of him. Please note there's alot of tissue covering that wood shavings now as I found out it's no good for hamsters and just waiting on his new bedding which is coming Monday can't wait


Omg I literally just had the brain wave to make this post too and saw your post!
Bubbles is super cute! I love his colours!
Your cage is the large one from [email protected]? I had the exact same one and recognised the decor! I also bought the exact same carrot toy for Marbles when I got him too...But I didn't realise you're not meant to wash them so it got ruined by me within 1 week!

Here's a of picture of Lord Marble in his lordly ways...He got a pice of wood shaving on his head after he dug a bit around his cage for foods.









Here's one I snuck up and took one of when he was snoozing with max zoom on...









I made a point to my sister that my hamster sleeps cute since she said her dwarves slept ugly, sleeping with their mouths open and their teeth showing XD


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> Omg I literally just had the brain wave to make this post too and saw your post!
> Bubbles is super cute! I love his colours!
> Your cage is the large one from [email protected]? I had the exact same one and recognised the decor! I also bought the exact same carrot toy for Marbles when I got him too...But I didn't realise you're not meant to wash them so it got ruined by me within 1 week!
> 
> ...


 Awwww bless him he's lovely


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Awwww bless him he's lovely


Thank you! I think I read elsewhere in the forum, Bubbles your first hamster?


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> Thank you! I think I read elsewhere in the forum, Bubbles your first hamster?


He is I didn't realise hamsters were quite hard work or is that just me?


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Knighterist said:


> Thank you! I think I read elsewhere in the forum, Bubbles your first hamster?


Would you be able to follow me on here please


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> He is I didn't realise hamsters were quite hard work or is that just me?


Marbles my first too! It is hard work!!!
Cage cleaning definitely takes the most out of me...It's super heavy and who in this universe can do that all in 30 minutes?!?!


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Would you be able to follow me on here please


Where? On this forum? Of course!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I have 3 Syrians, one male (Ghost, white) and 2 females (Athena, burnt orange and white and Lilith, choco brown and white.) I have also got a male robo called Niko whose pied markings.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> I have 3 Syrians, one male (Ghost, white) and 2 females (Athena, burnt orange and white and Lilith, choco brown and white.) I have also got a male robo called Niko whose pied markings.
> View attachment 432479
> View attachment 432480
> View attachment 432481
> View attachment 432482


Awwww there all gorgeous what's your robo like?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Awwww there all gorgeous what's your robo like?


So chill it's unreal. Infact he's actually more tame than my Syrians.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> So chill it's unreal. Infact he's actually more tame than my Syrians.


Awww wow


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Makes me want to get a robo


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Makes me want to get a robo


Please know that robos are rarely like that. They're normally very skittish and shy. Not happy to be handled typically. Niko is a bit special in that sense so please if you get one have the mindset of you won't be able to hold them they're more for watching. Then anything else is a bonus. Niko was a rescue and feral when I got him  if you get one from a responsible breeder who handles them regularly from a young age then it'll be different. So please don't think they're all like Niko because that's not the case. Scientists claim that they are untameable


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Please know that robos are rarely like that. They're normally very skittish and shy. Not happy to be handled typically. Niko is a bit special in that sense so please if you get one have the mindset of you won't be able to hold them they're more for watching. Then anything else is a bonus. Niko was a rescue and feral when I got him  if you get one from a responsible breeder who handles them regularly from a young age then it'll be different. So please don't think they're all like Niko because that's not the case. Scientists claim that they are untameable


Okay I will take that into consideration thank u


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Please know that robos are rarely like that. They're normally very skittish and shy. Not happy to be handled typically. Niko is a bit special in that sense so please if you get one have the mindset of you won't be able to hold them they're more for watching. Then anything else is a bonus. Niko was a rescue and feral when I got him  if you get one from a responsible breeder who handles them regularly from a young age then it'll be different. So please don't think they're all like Niko because that's not the case. Scientists claim that they are untameable


That's why I went for a Syrian because they are a bit more tameable...Or so they say!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> That's why I went for a Syrian because they are a bit more tameable...Or so they say!


Yeh. From the start my Syrians have been more chill and cuddly balls of squish


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Yeh. From the start my Syrians have been more chill and cuddly balls of squish


So envious, I want to cuddle Marble one day!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> So envious, I want to cuddle Marble one day!


Has marble bit you?
Ghost attacked me when he met me 2 months ago (where has that time gone?!) So he's not 100% there yet.
Lilith was in rescue for a year and I'm foster so that gave me a essentially a already tame ham. Still had to work with her as she was skittish, but after a month she's out of that.
Athena was rescued and handled a lot too. She was very thin and constantly weighed so had no choice but to accept the hand.

It takes time but it's very rewarding. Niko and Lilith can be handled by my nieces, 8 and 5, but ghost and Athena will only accept me at the moment. But that's ok. They are education tools almost for my nieces and they love learning all about them. Whether itd be behaviour, right food and bedding. Importance of suitable housing. Fresh water and a nice environment for them. They also learn how to hold them properly and stuff live that. They're mesmerised by them.

Learning to respect animals great and small is the first step. Boundaries is the next. Creating a mutual understanding is the third. Once the bond is formed it's plain sailing from there on


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Has marble bit you?
> Ghost attacked me when he met me 2 months ago (where has that time gone?!) So he's not 100% there yet.
> Lilith was in rescue for a year and I'm foster so that gave me a essentially a already tame ham. Still had to work with her as she was skittish, but after a month she's out of that.
> Athena was rescued and handled a lot too. She was very thin and constantly weighed so had no choice but to accept the hand.
> ...


Marble has bit me twice but after that he's nipped but not bite. But I haven't handled him lately, giving him time to destress from vets visit...He has been coming around in the morning when I was getting dressed in the room and he came by the bars and I sat there saying good morning to him.
I don't know when I should restart the taming process...Forest recommended giving him at least a week or two from the point when I cleaned his entire cage and all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2021)

Here is a picture of my hamster Churro who is the tamest hamster you will ever find!
I realise the second picture is of Churro outside. Taking him outside was an uneducated mistake. Please never take your hamster outside as there are a lot of risks.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Gerbil356 said:


> Here is a picture of my hamster Churro who is the tamest hamster you will ever find!


Awww I'm so jealous! My Hamster is tameish but just doesn't care for human interaction  I have had him for one year now too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2021)

Oh I'm so sorry your hamster doesn’t really like humans. I guess some hammies just don’t like people and some do.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Gerbil356 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry your hamster doesn't really like humans. I guess some hammies just don't like people and some do.


Haha it's ok, I got used to it and once I understood it felt like I was less of a failure with trying to tame him. My interaction with him is mostly feeding of snacks and he seems to enjoy it, he double or triple checks that he got all the snacks out of my hand and it makes me super happy he will come back to sniff!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gerbil356 said:


> Here is a picture of my hamster Churro who is the tamest hamster you will ever find!


Please don't put your hamster outside.

I have noticed a lot of people posting photos of their hamsters outside, both on here and on variety of social media, and I need to address that this isn't safe for many reasons!

- Hamsters do not benefit from 'fresh air' as long as their living space is well ventilated.

- They do not benefit from foraging in grass as long as they have access to forage in their living space.

- Domestic hamsters are vulnerable to diseases and parasites they could pick up from the outside.

- When frightened, even the most laid back of domestic hamsters will move at speed to get under cover.

- They're more likely to become frightened in an unfamiliar environment with smells, objects and shadows they're not used to.

I can't stress enough how important it is to keep your pets safe and taking your pet rodents outside is not safe even though it is often 'okayed' in media and Facebook groups.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi, I assumed some people would comment on this. Yes, I did take Churro outside, I am not going to claim it was alright to do it but I did take some precautions. However I will not do it again. I admit that in my hamster care journey I have made mistakes but no one is perfect. I learn from my mistakes and don’t do them again. It was a stupid mistake and if anything had happened I would regret it for life. My pets are the most important things to me and please understand although I sometimes make mistakes, I would never deliberately harm my pets or do something that has potential risks if I know that it could be dangerous. I am very sorry. If you would like me to take the image down I will. But it is very important to me that anyone reading this understands I would never do anything dangerous or harm my pets and I don’t think of myself as like a ‘hamster expert’ but I am not someone who doesn’t know how to care for their pets and treats them badly.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I read about that it is not recommended to take them our for roaming in gardens (certainly not in Brighton where seagulls can easily take off with a small dog - has happened before!) for the reasons Engel mentioned.
Gerbil has made an excellent point that we all do learn from our mistakes as pet owners and I think that this forum (along with the many others I've googled on a regular basis...Still...You'd think I'd be able to manage after 1 year XD) is a really great platform to exchange experiences and for a novice like me to get useful information and tips from spying posts and asking questions!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2021)

Yup, I think the most important thing is not to make mistakes (which is impossible because we are human lol) but to learn from them and not do them again.


----------

